# 500 foreman rear axle help



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

well changing seals and stuff in the rear end, but cant figure out the rear axle....got it in, im able to put the drum on and tighten the hub nut on the left, but i dont think im getting the axle far enough over because with the bearing stopper on, there isnt enough room to tighten the hub on. confused....and also, i am unable to hand turn the axle when its in there, like it wont turn freely, i dont know if thats normal or not? it will with a decent amount of force though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

someone else ran into that, but Im having a hard time finding their thread.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Brakes too tight in the rear drum?


----------

